# Sussex Meet Sunday 11th September 2011



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

Time for a Sussex meet as we haven`t done one for a while.

If this is to short a notice then I will move it to October as I am tied up for the rest of September but I thought I would give it a go whilst we still had some reasonable weather.

So.......the plan is meet at Pease Pottage Services at 10.30 am for a quick coffee and then depart at 11.00 am for 30 mile/ hours cruise out to Tunbridge Wells and the onto the Plough at Leigh

http://www.theploughatleigh.com/

The route will be as follows

Pease Pottage, Handcross, Turners Hill, East Grinstead, Tunbridge Wells, Tonbridge.

So come on guys get your names down if you fancy a quick cruise in the September sunshine... 8) 8)

Cheers

Trev

Attending

ttrev21
CastorAcer
JayTTapp
Rich196
Hardrhino
paulc
Barrel
Brendanb86 ( TBC )
Barryw1 (TBC)
vegetav (TBC)


----------



## Barryw1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds good, however need to get my car fixed before I commit. Need these ARB bushes fitted, sitting in the boot at the moment waiting for my mate to fit them.


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Hmmm... Methinks you're missing a trick here Trev... Some of the best touring driving in Sussex are the Ashdown Forest roads between Maresfield and Tonbridge.

Just follow the route Maresfield - Fairwarp - Duddleswell (great cream teas) - Friars Gate - Groombridge - Fordcombe - Penshurst - Leigh - finally into Tonbridge through Hildenborough and I guarantee a smile on your face...


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

CastorAcer said:


> Hmmm... Methinks you're missing a trick here Trev... Some of the best touring driving in Sussex are the Ashdown Forest roads between Maresfield and Tonbridge.
> 
> Just follow the route Maresfield - Fairwarp - Duddleswell (great cream teas) - Friars Gate - Groombridge - Fordcombe - Penshurst - Leigh - finally into Tonbridge through Hildenborough and I guarantee a smile on your face...


Sounds good to me Rob.. 

You can lead mate.

Which way would you recommend to get to the start of that from Pease Pottage?

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Barryw1 said:


> Sounds good, however need to get my car fixed before I commit. Need these ARB bushes fitted, sitting in the boot at the moment waiting for my mate to fit them.


Best get it sorted sharpish then  ......bribe your mate with beer, it usually works


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Pease Pottage to Maresfield and moderately fun to drive?

Basically the Pease Pottage - Handcross - Staplefield - Cuckfield Rural - Cuckfield - Haywards Heath - A272 - Scaynes Hill - North Chailey - Newick - Piltdown - Maresfield.

If we cut out Fordcombe and Penshurst the route is about 13 miles longer and according to Google maps would take about an hour and a half. With Fordcombe and Penshurst it's about 17 miles longer...

That may be too long a route - but drive it someday - you'll have fun.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

this sounds good, but I cant make september as Ill be away


----------



## Barryw1 (Jul 25, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> Barryw1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good, however need to get my car fixed before I commit. Need these ARB bushes fitted, sitting in the boot at the moment waiting for my mate to fit them.
> ...


Been trying but he is doing it as a favour, as i sorted out his pension, so can only rush him so much lol I dont even mind paying to be honest but what can you do eh .......


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm on holiday from monday, getting back either friday 9th or sunday 11th... if the friday i will try to make it, being a TT forum / TTOC newbie it would be good to get involved


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

CastorAcer said:


> Pease Pottage to Maresfield and moderately fun to drive?
> 
> Basically the Pease Pottage - Handcross - Staplefield - Cuckfield Rural - Cuckfield - Haywards Heath - A272 - Scaynes Hill - North Chailey - Newick - Piltdown - Maresfield.
> 
> ...


Lets go with that then , works for me mate


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> this sounds good, but I cant make september as Ill be away


No worries Dave.....keep April next year free mate as we have a nice weekender coming up.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > this sounds good, but I cant make september as Ill be away
> ...


will do


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Trev,

Put my name down please.

I might turn up in a Rover, Smax or even on a push bike.

Rob, has a point about the roads. Being originally from that area, some good roads that way.

Also if there isn't loads of us, there is a nice place to stop at the Pantiles in Tunbridge Wells.

Jay


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I always make encouraging noises about coming to a sussex meet but this time I'll be at Silverstone for the GT endurance race [smiley=bigcry.gif]

You know it's Monza that weekend as well?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice one Jay.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looking forward to seeing the Z3QuattroRX8cmax or the Yamahonduki... :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

jayTTapp said:


> I might turn up in a Rover, Smax or even on a push bike.Jay


We like you mate but think your taking the piss...... A push bike.... How would we all keep up!! :lol:


----------



## xblader (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for giveing me a shout Trev, sorry to say but i sold the TT [smiley=bigcry.gif] a disel TT could be on the cards let you no mate, have a good day


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

I should be up for this depending on work sounds like a nice little run out 

Richard


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rich196 said:


> I should be up for this depending on work sounds like a nice little run out
> 
> Richard


Nice one Rich, added to the list mate


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Well if Jay can bring what he wants....... I hope it's Sunny and Dry on Sunday!!! ?!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> Well if Jay can bring what he wants....... I hope it's Sunny and Dry on Sunday!!! ?!


Wahaaaay looking forward to seeing San in her leathers...... :wink: :lol:


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > Well if Jay can bring what he wants....... I hope it's Sunny and Dry on Sunday!!! ?!
> ...


I never said anything about bringing what I want.....

Now where is that gimp suit......hope I didn't leave it in the boot of the TT :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

jayTTapp said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hardrhino said:
> ...


Think yours is still at mine after the last party.... I mean gathering... Nope meant orgy!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > Well if Jay can bring what he wants....... I hope it's Sunny and Dry on Sunday!!! ?!
> ...


Calm down Squire... You gotta be thinking about your Blood pressure at your age! :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> You gotta be thinking about your Blood pressure


I`ll risk it !!... :lol:


----------



## paulc (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, as a newbie to the TT forum, I'd like to pop along and say 'Hi' as I live in Crawley
I've only had my TT for a few weeks after finally selling my beloved FTO, I can't believe I found a car I love as much as my FTO.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

paulc said:


> Hi, as a newbie to the TT forum, I'd like to pop along and say 'Hi' as I live in Crawley
> I've only had my TT for a few weeks after finally selling my beloved FTO, I can't believe I found a car I love as much as my FTO.


Nice one Paul. I`m from Crawley too, look forward to meeting you.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok guys a slight change in plan, we are now going to The Plough at Leigh on recommendation from someone local.

Looks ideal with a good menu and a dirty great big car park.

I have updated the opening post.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

ttrev21 said:


> Ok guys a slight change in plan, we are now going to The Plough at Leigh on recommendation from someone local.


I was going to put a mini-guide to my suggested route together tonight so I'll make sure we finish up there...


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

CastorAcer said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys a slight change in plan, we are now going to The Plough at Leigh on recommendation from someone local.
> ...


In fact: Google maps directions showing suggested route...


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

CastorAcer said:


> CastorAcer said:
> 
> 
> > ttrev21 said:
> ...


Looks like a cracking route Rob...... Looking forward to this Trevlar!


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Make sure you keep an eye on Trev when you leave Pease, you know he likes to drive off on his own :lol: :lol:

Was thinking of coming up, but had my name down for the PH Sunday Service at Merc World which i was looking forward to, but today i've got a VIP Hospitality day at Silverstone with Aston Martin, so that won the day !

I'm in that area tomorrow, Penshurst Place, Hever Castle and through to Crawley, you've got a cracking route!

Have a good day, and hope to see you soon.

Gary


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTOYT said:


> Make sure you keep an eye on Trev when you leave Pease, you know he likes to drive off on his own :lol: :lol:
> 
> Was thinking of coming up, but had my name down for the PH Sunday Service at Merc World which i was looking forward to, but today i've got a VIP Hospitality day at Silverstone with Aston Martin, so that won the day !
> 
> ...


Hi Gary

What time are you in Crawley tomorrow? If it is anywhere near lunch time I could meet up for a swift pint if you fancy it? (text my mobile)

If not have a great day out at Silverstone.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> Looks like a cracking route Rob...... Looking forward to this Trevlar!


+1.....looks perfect Rob well done mate.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Trev

I hope to be at Lingfield by 10.30 then outskirts of Crawley soon after so should be mid morning ish, then back to Farnborough by dinner time, all against the tacho !!, thats if i get up on time!

Have a good sunday, see you soon.

Gary


----------



## Barrel (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi new member here, and only owned my TT for about a month now.
This is fairly near me and I'm quite tempted to come down to this 

Any other v6'ers going?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Barrel said:


> Hi new member here, and only owned my TT for about a month now.
> This is fairly near me and I'm quite tempted to come down to this
> 
> Any other v6'ers going?


Well come and join us then we are a friendly bunch and we don`t bite.... 

We did have a V6 coming but he sold it a week ago so not sure what he is turning up in as it is a closely guarded secret..


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi guys

If anybody has walkie talkies can you please bring them tomorrow.

See you all at 10.30 am

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> If anybody has walkie talkies can you please bring them tomorrow.
> 
> ...


We gonna need em when you disappear!!! Lol


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


You can blame Rob mate. he will be leading and I will be desperately trying to stay on the tail of that RS... :lol:


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

ttrev21 said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > ttrev21 said:
> ...


I'll remember to wedge a brick *under* my throttle pedal so I don't leave you lot too far behind.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> Barrel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi new member here, and only owned my TT for about a month now.
> ...


I've already told you a push bike....21 gears. Check me put keep up you lot.

Someone bringing a MK1 3.2, I'm just gonna [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

I may have something that might just about keep up...well not with Trev :roll:

See you all in the morning
Jay


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Trev, I'll have to let you know about this one in the morning, crazy weekend! Will drop you a text. Cheers


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> Hi Trev, I'll have to let you know about this one in the morning, crazy weekend! Will drop you a text. Cheers


No worries mate, hear from you in the morning.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Not gonna make it been called out on a break down sorry guys


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

Thanks to everybody for coming along today it was good to catch up.

Thanks to Rob for leading, excellent route and a great coffee stop.....shame about the wasps... 

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Well done Trev.... Errr I mean Rob.... Errr both of ya!!! Lol

Great drive out.... Shame the learner embarrassed us for a few miles.... It was difficult to keep up with that battered old Megane! Lol....

Cracking tea break spot!!! Great Pub too and food was excellent...

Till next time......

PS... Jay. Not a TT but the mota's nice matey!


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm glad the route was enjoyable for everyone and I'm just plain relieved that I didn't lose anyone my first time leading...


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> Great drive out.... Shame the learner embarrassed us for a few miles.... It was difficult to keep up with that battered old Megane!
> 
> PS... Jay. Not a TT but the mota's nice matey!


Speak for yourself.....that battered old Megane, gave me a chance 

Thanks for the comment Nick, not a TT but it will do until a RS arrives..... :wink:

Thanks for today guys much appreciated as ever

Jay


----------



## paulc (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome, it was a shame we couldn't join you all for the whole day.
Someone mentioned a good garage for looking after my new baby, any details would be welcome
Look forward to he next meet


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

paulc said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, it was a shame we couldn't join you all for the whole day.
> Someone mentioned a good garage for looking after my new baby, any details would be welcome
> Look forward to he next meet


Hi Paul

You have a PM mate.

Trev


----------

